# How To Meet New Girls As A Teenager



## CokoMleko (Jan 11, 2020)

So i just turned 17 yrs and i had only 1 girlfriend so far, i am still a virgin, i am not very socially active. When i asked girls in my class what is the best way to approach girls in hs 90% of them said that the only possible way to get some slay count is to start to chat with some girls from my school on Instagram first and then start to interact with them irl when i see them in school or wherever. They also said if i approach some girl irl they would think that i am weirdo or psycho. I did not try this method so far but maybe this Instagram theory is really working


----------



## CopingCel (Jan 11, 2020)

Mabye through dance classes. This is one of a few hobbies with more woman than man.


----------



## Deleted member 4545 (Jan 11, 2020)

You had a gf and didn't fuck her ? Jfl


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 11, 2020)

First rule:be attractive. 
Second rule:don't be unattractive.


----------



## CokoMleko (Jan 11, 2020)

Test said:


> You had a gf and didn't fuck her ? Jfl


Bruh it was my first gf i didn't know anything


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 11, 2020)

be


----------



## IWantToMax (Jan 11, 2020)

I didnt even meet old ones


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 11, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> First rule:be attractive.
> Second rule:don't be unattractive.


----------



## Drugs (Jan 11, 2020)

Posts20 Reputation4


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 11, 2020)

CokoMleko said:


> So i just turned 17 yrs and i had only 1 girlfriend so far





CokoMleko said:


> i am still a virgin,


you consider foid a gf even if you dont fuck her? lol



CokoMleko said:


> When i asked girls in my class what is the best way to approach girls in hs 90% of them said that the only possible way to get some slay count is to start to chat with some girls from my school on Instagram first and then start to interact with them irl when i see them in school or wherever. They also said if i approach some girl irl they would think that i am weirdo or psycho. I did not try this method so far but maybe this Instagram theory is really working


You talked about foids about aproaching foids? lol


----------



## gymislife (Jan 11, 2020)

Meet lots of people in school and make as many friends as you can and improve your social circle, keep improving your looks and status, be friendly and outgoing.
When i was in hs I didn't care about those things and realized them when i graduated and now my social circle is like nonexistent and i have no idea where to meet girls






It's easy to slay in hs and the more people you meet/become friends will not only make you more NT/confident/higher status but some of those people can introduce you to other people and that's how you can meet more girls.
Try to not care too much about anything aka be low inhib, go to parties or anywhere you get invited.

That's basically everything you need to slay more, when I was in hs I didn't care much about looks, didn't wanna meet much people, I was shy, insecure, my only friends from school were from my class and even then I still had few chances with girls but I was too high inhib and stupid. Now out of hs I barely have any friends to hang out with and 0 contacts with girls.
So if you don't wanna end up like me, apply all those stuff while you can and don't lurk in here all day, do more productive things.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jan 11, 2020)

go to eppley and taban


----------



## hoodcurry (Jan 11, 2020)

download yubo, its tinder for teens. Made out with a girl i met off it last night.


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 11, 2020)

Go to school games


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Jan 11, 2020)

Try yubo


----------



## john2 (Jan 11, 2020)

CokoMleko said:


> So i just turned 17 yrs and i had only 1 girlfriend so far, i am still a virgin, i am not very socially active.


Exactly my situation. Word to word, i'm dead serious.
Very surprised.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 11, 2020)

CopingCel said:


> Mabye through dance classes. This is one of a few hobbies with more woman than man.


----------



## CopingCel (Jan 11, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


>




What a disgusting piece of shit filmed this poor kid a 100% knowing, how this is going to turn out?


----------



## Descartes (Jan 11, 2020)

At my ballet class there are many females but none of them talks to anyone


----------



## CokoMleko (Jan 11, 2020)

hoodcurry said:


> download yubo, its tinder for teens. Made out with a girl i met off it last night.


I will try that app but i dont think anyone from my city use it


john2 said:


> Exactly my situation. Word to word, i'm dead serious.
> Very surprised.


Our lives are sad boyo


Descartes said:


> At my ballet class there are many females but none of them talks to anyone


Bruh ballet is kinda gay


----------



## currycelincurryland (Jan 11, 2020)

Go man give it a try and don't be disheartened by rejections you have so much time to looksmax .I hope you just don't end up like us and also quit visiting this website.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 11, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


>



That kid got ruined for life. By that stupid company.



CokoMleko said:


> So i just turned 17 yrs and i had only 1 girlfriend so far, i am still a virgin, i am not very socially active. When i asked girls in my class what is the best way to approach girls in hs 90% of them said that the only possible way to get some slay count is to start to chat with some girls from my school on Instagram first and then start to interact with them irl when i see them in school or wherever. They also said if i approach some girl irl they would think that i am weirdo or psycho. I did not try this method so far but maybe this Instagram theory is really working


The wya to go about it.
Depands alot, on what you want.

A. Do you want to slay alot of women/girls??
B. Or, are you only looking for few (quality) or looking for a long term girlfirend only?

For A. Most need to start hitting alot of social events, parties, chatups in daily life, datingApps, social media stuff, etc.. Because one needs to meet a high volume of new women, to be able to slay
For B. You can be more slow about it.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 11, 2020)

Descartes said:


> At my ballet class there are many females but none of them talks to anyone


ballet maxxing

why didnt i think of that


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jan 11, 2020)

i legit never met a woman


----------



## Descartes (Jan 11, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> ballet maxxing
> 
> why didnt i think of that


Honestly if you do it there are tons of advantages, not just the females. Ballet is an art but also is more demanding than any sport, if you don't appreciate it the way I do you can still like the fact that it helps you bodymax, male dances have great bodies, so you should give it a try.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 11, 2020)

Be good looking


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 11, 2020)

gymislife said:


> It's easy to slay in hs


What is the point of doing something that is easy? If everybody is slaying it gets degenarete


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 11, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> What is the point of doing something that is easy? If everybody is slaying it gets degenarete


He's lying


----------



## Darkstrand (Jan 11, 2020)

Test said:


> You had a gf and didn't fuck her ? Jfl


I had one at 14 and obviously didn't fuck


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 11, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> I had one at 14 and obviously didn't fuck


why do you call her gf then?


Gudru said:


> He's lying


ok


----------



## Lux (Jan 11, 2020)

CokoMleko said:


> They also said if i approach some girl irl they would think that i am weirdo or psycho.


Just going up to a girl you don't really know & flirting/ asking them out is *Creepy, Awkward, & Desperate.*


----------



## HurtfulVanity (Jan 11, 2020)

This not really to ask out girls in that class but if you become friends with them they will try and pair you up with their friends. That's how all the fuckboys at my school did it in middle they befriended lots of girls in dance class and those girls introduced them to their friends


CopingCel said:


> Mabye through dance classes. This is one of a few hobbies with more woman than man.


----------

